# Haunted House Walls



## trahancj (Dec 18, 2006)

Hello All,
My partners and I are already in gear for a first-time haunted theme park in Lubbock, TX, and I wanted to post a question here concerning modular wall erection. What is the best way to connect??? Our default connection is bolts, but this does not seem straightforward if double-sided panels are used (same issues with screws). Anyone ever try brackets? Any other ideas?
Thanks guys,


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

http://www.strongtie.com/


----------



## SkeletalRemains (Dec 13, 2006)

*Modular wall connections*

Hey Trahancj, the best thing in the world for this is the Coffin Lock (no pun intended!).

The coffin lock has a pin and a cammed 'S' hook that pivots down to lock. All of this is controlled by a small hole in either side of the wall panel, whether it is double sided or not, that accepts a hex tool to lock and unlock, and are virtually unnoticeable. This is the standard used in most theatrical endeavours.


----------



## trahancj (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks Skeletal. I like the idea of the coffin lock. I presume you use two? One for the top and bottom? How do you suggest recessing the lock? By cutting a groove out of the 2X4 frame? Lastly, can you buys these at Home Depot? My online search turned up nothing but a few def'n pages.
Thanks alot!


----------



## SkeletalRemains (Dec 13, 2006)

*Coffin locks*

Well, coffin lock is a generic term, so there might not be a whole lot out there about them (stupid me...)!!! And yes, you got it, one on top and bottom, about 2 feet from each end if you're using 8' panels. These are mostly mortise-mount, so you need a plunge router with a plunge bit in it. If you're setting up a theme park, then you'll be buying many so go straight to Simmons who manufacture the Roto-Lock system, and you can probably buy in bulk. Normally these are like $4 each, but like I said, quantity discounts rock!

Anyway, check out the following links for more info. Any decent theatrical should carry these...you might check with each distributor for bulk pricing.

http://www.rosebrand.com/A_Com/showdetl.cfm?&DID=6&Product_ID=369&CatID=8&ObjectGroup_ID=67

http://www.rosebrand.com/A_Com/showdetl.cfm?&DID=6&CatID=8&ObjectGroup_ID=67

http://www.mutualhardware.com/product_description.cfm?suid=225

Anyway, these are just places to find them that I picked up on, but keep looking! Hope this helps!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

trahancj,

I'm not sure how your haunt is setup, but we are pretty straight forward with how me put our walls up. We use Duplex nails. We use one at the top, in the middle and at the bottom. They work great because you only hit them in to the first lip on the nail which gives you plenty of space to pull them out easily when you're ready to take down. Sometimes, if it's a wall that we know will receive extra punishment (drop panel walls or ones people will be pounding into due to a scare), we'll put a few screws in to reinforce. 

Duplex nails are never noticed on double sided panels since you paint the nails the same color as your walls. The best of it all is that you can get them at Home Depot CHEAP compared to the other methods mentioned here.

Duplex nails definitely work for us!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Some theatres use them as well. I've always been hesitant for fear of accidents happening on the jutting out nail.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

No, Sickie. They're no where near your customers. They are located on the inside of your 2x4 beams that your plywood is connected to, to make your wall panel. So, no danger there.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Gotcha. We've always used drywall screws because they were easy to go in and easy to come out. I will admit that when striking the set you do get the occasional stripped one that makes you cuss like a sailer though! One may be able to avoid that by using the square head.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

we used door hinges to connect our modular walls, just number them and pull out the hing pins to disassemble! A long piece of 1"x3 screwed on with 1" screws along the top gives the structure rigidity as do 4' green garden stakes at the base.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

good idea Kevin! We used to do that with our light summerstock sets. I forgot all about that!


----------

